

How to spend your investors’ money - joshfraser
http://stu.mp/2011/05/howto-spend-your-investors-money.html

======
joshfraser
This is from May 2011, but I found it to still be a great resource.

------
jacques_chester
Giving statistics on n = 6 is not very useful.

It's a sufficiently small sample that a table would be a better way to present
the data.

~~~
joshfraser
Presumably the sample size is the aggregated number of companies these VCs
invested in. Sure, the numbers are averaged together but I find it interesting
that the variance is relatively low. I think these numbers are still pretty
useful for entrepreneurs. If nothing else, they give you an idea of what to
put on the projections you send to VCs. :)

~~~
jacques_chester
This is all fine and well.

But he got six (6) responses.

Just give us the raw responses, it's not as though our browsers will crash
from parsing so many <td> elements.

